# a couple fotds + makeup i did for formal (extremely pic heavy)



## shopgood (Jan 17, 2007)

ookay, so here are a couple looks i did within the past week or so. i'm sorry; i know 2 look the same.. most of the time i go out without heavy makeup on. the heaviest one i did was a night i stayed in and was bored. soo yeah! here we go..


here's one from today. i wanted to try something new.. lining with gold eyeshadow? yay or nay? this would probably look better if you could see the wing better against my skin and i had bigger EYELIDS lol














 bleghh pic













used:
*face*
-CG trublend foundation in soft honey
-CG smoothers pressed powder in translucent honey

*cheeks*
-wet n wild blush in baked earth
-CG blush in brick rose

*eyes*
-untitled paint
-l'oreal HIP shadow duo in mischief (the beige color)
-sephora jumbo eye pencil in green
-humid e/s
-woodwinked e/s
-goldmine e/s
-l'oreal panoramic curl waterproof mascara
-l'oreal deep mocha e/s in brows

*lips*
-strawberry chapstick
-NYC lipstick in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh crap the sticker came off.. sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-neutrogena moisturegloss in glimmer


karaoke night.. nope, i didn't sing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















used:
*face*
-CG trublend foundation in soft honey
-CG smoothers pressed powder in translucent honey

*cheeks*
-wet n wild blush in baked earth

*eyes*
-l'oreal HIP shadow duo in mischief (the beige color)
-woodwinked e/s
-CG toasted sand e/s
-humid e/s
-maybelline full n' soft mascara in very black
-l'oreal deep mocha e/s in brows

*lips*
-strawberry chapstick
-neutrogena moistureshine gloss in glimmer


running errands with boyfriend..





 he teased me about this pic.. said i was making my lips all pouty. nope, they're just open a little. lol i can't help that i have big lips. he does too!!













used:
*face*
-CG trublend foundation in soft honey
-CG smoothers pressed powder in translucent honey

*cheeks*
-wet n wild blush in baked earth

*eyes*
-l'oreal HIP shadow duo in mischief (the beige color)
-milani java bean e/s
-l'oreal panoramic curl waterproof mascara in black
-l'oreal deep mocha e/s in brows

*lips*
-strawberry chapstick
-mary kay concealer in light bronze
-NYC lipstick in  apologies, again.
-neutrogena moistureshine gloss in glimmer


i was just bored.. wanted to try out my new urban decay eyeshadow that i am _completely_ IN LOVE WITH!





 gross gross gross gross




before i lined the lower lashline:









used:
sorry, i'm getting lazy so it's the usual face stuff..

*eyes*
-untitled paint
-woodwinked e/s
-goldmine e/s
-sushi flower e/s
-UD heat e/s
-HIP shadow duo in mischief
-blacktrack fluidline
-l'oreal panoramic curl waterproof mascara in black
-l'oreal deep mocha e/s in brows


makeup i did for my friend's formal.. my other friend that graduated with me also went:
jessica:









used:
*face*
-CG trublend foundation in soft honey
-CG smoothers in translucent honey

*cheeks*
-wet n' wild blush in baked earth

*eyes*
-untitled paint
-l'oreal HIP shadow duo in mischief
-goldmine e/s
-sushi flower e/s
-flashtrack e/s
-woodwinked e/s
-blacktrack f/l
-l'oreal deep mocha e/s
-l'oreal panoramic curl mascara

*lips*
-neutrogena moistureshine gloss in glimmer


nicole:
i also did her eyebrows and cut her some bangs, dangit! haha 





used:
*face/cheeks*
-so sorry, couldn't tell you what i used. i used her stuff

*eyes*
-untitled paint
-woodwinked e/s
-goldmine e/s
-UD heat e/s
-HIP shadow duo in mischief
-blacktrack f/l
-l'oreal panoramic curl mascara
-l'oreal deep mocha e/s in brows

and the girls together at the dance:





 awww

and for fun, here's me doin my thang:





 jessica's makeup





 cutting nicole's bangs





 she was nervous lol i would be too


thanks for looking! :cartwheel:


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 17, 2007)

very very gorgeous...i love the gold liner...and ur friend's make-up looks very pretty...great job...and i have to add u have such an amazing face structure...ur features are soooooo sharp...ur gorgeous!!!


----------



## poppy z (Jan 17, 2007)

I really love the gold liner too.
You're gorgeous!


----------



## jenii (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the gold eyeliner looks really pretty.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 17, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 17, 2007)

Your skin is amazing.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 17, 2007)

Oooooo your brows are to die for you beautiful girl! In fact everything is just gorgeousness. Well done :notworthy:


----------



## Katja (Jan 17, 2007)

*Beautiful!  I love all the looks.  And yes to the gold liner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! very pretty! I like the most the second and last looks of yourself. The others are great too. I think that gold is really pretty on you!


----------



## Pei (Jan 17, 2007)

Ur eyes are beautiful.

Keep posting ur lovely works!


----------



## n_c (Jan 17, 2007)

You look beautiful in all of them...you have such pretty skin tone too.


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 17, 2007)

Beautiful! I love your brows!


----------



## Prismique (Jan 17, 2007)

Love all of your looks, and you did a great job on your friends also.


----------



## faifai (Jan 17, 2007)

You are so gorgeous! I love your brows and your lips.


----------



## shopgood (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_very very gorgeous...i love the gold liner...and ur friend's make-up loos very pretty...great job...and i have to add u have such an amazing face structure...ur features are soooooo sharp...ur gorgeous!!!_

 

really? haha, i always thought my face was just chubby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks everyone!


----------



## bintdaniel (Jan 17, 2007)

hi 
woooooh shopgood! you're really *BEAUTIFUL* !!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I love the way you make up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 17, 2007)

You are extremely gorgeous! I like all your looks and you did a good job on your friends.


----------



## shopgood (Jan 18, 2007)

aww thanks everyone! thanks for the input on the gold liner too :]


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 18, 2007)

chubby? u gotta be kidding me....ur gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 18, 2007)

You're so pretty. Love the looks


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 18, 2007)

love the gold liner & the brows. /jealous


----------



## shopgood (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_chubby? u gotta be kidding me....ur gorgeous!!!!!!!!_

 

yes chubby lol
hahah thank you 

love you guys


----------



## Emmi (Jan 18, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## mzjae (Jan 18, 2007)

You are so pretty & the makeup is too! I'm so jealous of your brows! =P


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 18, 2007)

awesome job! post mooore haha


----------



## Kels823 (Jan 18, 2007)

You are stunning.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 18, 2007)

Mad skills girly!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Your a triple threat!!!!    I love all of your looks and your friends!!!!!!!


----------



## shopgood (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_awesome job! post mooore haha_

 

will do! in fact i just did hahah
this stuff is addicting!


----------



## shopgood (Jan 19, 2007)

thank you thank you


----------



## fourxii (Jan 20, 2007)

you're frikken gorgeous. great skin.


----------



## linkas (Jan 20, 2007)

Are you a model???? I love your skin, eyes, hair...!! Wow! Very pretty girl!!!


----------



## shopgood (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fourxii* 

 
_you're frikken gorgeous. great skin._

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 coming from you, i'm extra flattered


----------



## shopgood (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linkas* 

 
_Are you a model???? I love your skin, eyes, hair...!! Wow! Very pretty girl!!!_

 
aww thanks, but nope, not a model. buuut.. i did want to be one when i was like 7. haha


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 21, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## lambee (Jan 22, 2007)

You look fantastic.  I especially liked the look you did for karoke night.  I think I'm inspired to try that look.  I agree with most posters.  Gold is a very flattering look on you.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miss World (Jan 22, 2007)

looking great


----------



## shopgood (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lambee* 

 
_You look fantastic.  I especially liked the look you did for karoke night.  I think I'm inspired to try that look.  I agree with most posters.  Gold is a very flattering look on you.

Thanks for sharing!_

 

aww great, go for it!
thanks chicas


----------



## snowkei (Jan 26, 2007)

WOOOOOOW! U look sooooo HOT!


----------



## Pascal (Jan 26, 2007)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL FACE YOU HAVE


----------



## mellz (Jan 26, 2007)

You are beautiful! I thought they were professional pics lol I love the gold eyeliner. And I do agree that it would probably be even prettier if you could see the tail


----------



## shopgood (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mellz* 

 
_And I do agree that it would probably be even prettier if you could see the tail_

 
yeah, definitely. and constructive crit is always welcome! thanks


----------



## alt629 (Jan 29, 2007)

i love your color combos!


----------



## katisha (Jan 29, 2007)

Love the green + gold combination, and your lashes, wow.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 29, 2007)

You are so pretty! Love the makeup


----------



## shopgood (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks, ladies :]


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 29, 2007)

very pretty, you all are gorgeous!


----------

